
Intel to Acquire 15 Percent Ownership of Here - dbosch
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-acquire-15-percent-ownership-of-here/
======
pavlov
I feel like Nokia sold HERE too early. I know they needed the money to engorge
Alcatel-Lucent... And I do think it was a good plan to divest of HERE on top
of the self-driving car hype wave.

But I think they executed that a bit ahead of time. Peak hype is still a few
years away, and the mapping property is unique in the world (nobody else would
sell theirs). Meanwhile Nokia was selling from a position of weakness
following their near-death experience in the mobile phone market.

~~~
takdi
I don't understand the hype with here. Google has the better mapping service
by far an every other service are far behind, including here map.

The only contender is Osm with is already better than Google in some country
and evolving fast.

Some good example is the maps.me application on Android and iOS which is an
open source offline map application with everything needed. And you can even
contribute to osm from the app.

So why do they buy something which is worse than a free one?

Maybe I'm just missing something.

~~~
joezydeco
HERE is what used to be Navteq. They were in the digital mapping/navigation
market for cars long before Google was a PhD thesis.

~~~
jpalomaki
The whole business may have changed quite much over there years. Back in the
days you had your own people driving around, know you can crowd source quite
much of the data collection. When you have the location data for millions of
people, you can for example figure out where the roads go, make good guesses
about speed limits and figure out one way streets. Points of interest can be
mined from web. From search logs you can probably see if you are missing some
addresses.

------
costcopizza
Aside from the name, I love HERE on iOS. It's easily my favorite
navigation/maps app.

The UI is simple, quick, and looks much better than either Google or Apple's
offerings.

------
TorKlingberg
HERE has some great maps and geo tech. It's sad to see them get passed around
between various companies that don't know what to do with them.

------
lawless123
Ah here

~~~
mhurron
Where?

